# Clip on Aero Bars for Road Bike



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

Pros or Cons????

I am training for Ride Across Indiana and I am doing a lot of long solo rides in preparation and I am considering purchasing a set to try out (or should I say TRI out????:idea::idea::blush2::blush2::blush2 OK I'm a little embarrassed by that. 

I'm looking for another hand position that may help out when doing my long rides. An issue I am concerned about is that I have 14 cm of drop from seat to handlebar. I'm not sure I'll be able to get my elbows down low enough to be comfortable in aero bars. Only one way to find out I guess.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

From time to time I like having my aero clip ons. I elected not to use one on the last double I did a few weeks ago but might use one for the next double in a few weeks. On long flat, and especially solo, rides the extra position is kind of nice to have. If not thing else try it out. See if you can pick a used one up or on sale.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Jan 18, 2010)

I have ordered a Profile Design T3+. I'm going to put them on and try them out on the trainer and see if I can get comfortable. Hopefully, I can try them out without tearing them up and still be able to return them if they don't work out.


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

RAIN usually has a ridiculous turnout and you can almost always find a suitable group to slide in with, very rarely does anyone ride alone unless they choose to.

But the added position of the aero bars is nice on extended rides with few stops. I feel like they take a little bit of stress off your rear-end.


----------



## evensen007 (Mar 8, 2012)

In my experience, the aero clip ons can put you in even more hurt on a long ride if you don't get fit after installing them. On top of that, it takes months/years to train the muscles you will be using to get comfortable in that position. It stresses you hams, neck, and back in a totally different way. I would try them out on some serious 60-90 mile training rides before you decide to do that across the state.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

evensen007 said:


> In my experience, the aero clip ons can put you in even more hurt on a long ride if you don't get fit after installing them. On top of that, it takes months/years to train the muscles you will be using to get comfortable in that position. It stresses you hams, neck, and back in a totally different way. I would try them out on some serious 60-90 mile training rides before you decide to do that across the state.


he does make a good point. i was an exercise science (kinesiology) major and that position is not ideal for long rides.

with that being said, i have a pair on my bike just to switch up positions for long rides. i would say give them a go. it takes some getting use to at first but they can be quite comfortable at first if you are flexible


----------



## FlatlandRoller (Jan 22, 2004)

14cm of drop? I love my aero bars to get the pressure off of my hands and when I need to go it alone in a headwind but that's a long way down there...even with some high profile aero bars. 

If you could raise your bars, use your drops more, run a higher profile bar, and ride 'em enough to get used to 'em I think you'd be in business.

LOL, hey, it's just an opinion


----------



## The Bike Dude (Jan 22, 2004)

The problem with attaching clip-ons to a properly fitted road bike with drop bars is that it usually extends your arms too far out and too high up. The too high part can't be solved, but you can achieve the proper reach if you use something like the Profile T3 which allows the elbow pads to be adjusted independently. Don't get clip-ons with fixed elbow pads.


----------

